# what should csx go with



## bobjohnny (Aug 5, 2011)

For a layout what should the company csx go with as far as competitors


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

well if your modeling eastern coast rail norfolk souther or interchange it with bnsf seen a few mixed train's of csx runnign with bnsf. hope this help's.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Here in Michigan CSX is mixed with CP/Soo (Still see some Soo painted livery around here every once in awhile) and CN/GT as well and NS. You also see Conrail (from the split/merger with CSX/NS)

End of the day you can run whatever you want because all of the companies lease out excess engines to other Class1 railroads. I've seen UP/CSX and BNSF all in the same consist.


----------



## bobjohnny (Aug 5, 2011)

Well the area I am modeling is the Virginia/West Virginia area


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

bobjohnny said:


> For a layout what should the company csx go with as far as competitors


NORFOLK SOUTHERN
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_ORDcR5n_o...n+Railroad+grain+cars+in+Eatonton+Georgia.JPG

CONRAIL

http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff178/JADes718/csx4428.jpg

Down here in Georgia, both of these railroads along with CSX, run on the same tracks. Others in the forum can tell you what other railroads CSX shares other parts of the country with.

Routerman


----------

